# Might switch back to kibble - help!



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello everyone! I mentioned before in a post that our pups have been itching like crazy! Well we eliminated chicken, and started just giving beef pork and turkey. This hasn't helped, I'm thinking maybe it's the turkey. However if I have to eliminate both turkey and chicken, instead of being able to rotate the 4 I'm afraid this will get very pricey. I love them but I can't afford it. Any suggestions? We started giving a probiotic and salmon oil.


----------



## Konathedog (Aug 1, 2016)

Following. Im approaching 2 weeks and shes still itching like crazy. How many months r u in?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Since the end of May. Don't get me wrong, great benefits! Good coat (minus dry skin and itching) great teeth and ears and gums. I just don't have a reliable, inexpensive meat distributor. So I'm a cross roads.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I have two with allergies, both can have chicken and turkey but not duck. Neither do well on beef and pork is only given occasionally. So maybe it's opposite of what your thinking?

I give those two goat and emu for red meats. One can have elk and the other can have venison, so I do that on occasion. 

I would start over with one protein at a time for a few weeks and eliminate that way.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you sure it's not an environmental allergy? Have you tried weekly baths with a chlorexidene shampoo? (avoiding the head to keep it well away from the eyes...)


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The most likely source of dietary allergies are protein sources or milk products. Environmental can be anything. Dogs can also be allergic to fleas. What does your vet say?


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

A veterinarian who has studied nutrition extensively told me that most allergies that dog owners attribute to food are actually due to something environmental- such as fleas or dust or mites.

I also agree that most allergies are due to proteins. It is because of the chemical structure of proteins... allergies are basically the result of the bodies confused immune system. Carbohydrates and sugars are less likely to cause allergies, more likely to cause other issues, like lactose intolerance (intolerance to milk sugar, NOT an allergy), or the reactions to MSG many people have. Gluten, for example, is (often wrongly) blamed for all sorts of things and is also a protein, not a carbohydrate. Very different chemical properties. 

Rather than breaking the bank on a raw diet, I'd make sure the itchiness isn't due to the very common flea allergy. Even just being exposed to flea dirt can make some dogs itch like crazy.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

Muskeg said:


> A veterinarian who has studied nutrition extensively told me that most allergies that dog owners attribute to food are actually due to something environmental- such as fleas or dust or mites.
> 
> I also agree that most allergies are due to proteins. It is because of the chemical structure of proteins... allergies are basically the result of the bodies confused immune system. Carbohydrates and sugars are less likely to cause allergies, more likely to cause other issues, like lactose intolerance (intolerance to milk sugar, NOT an allergy), or the reactions to MSG many people have. Gluten, for example, is (often wrongly) blamed for all sorts of things and is also a protein, not a carbohydrate. Very different chemical properties.
> 
> Rather than breaking the bank on a raw diet, I'd make sure the itchiness isn't due to the very common flea allergy. Even just being exposed to flea dirt can make some dogs itch like crazy.


I agree with this, it took us a long time to figure out what foods our dog was allergic to because she also had a really bad flea allergy. She did end up being allergic to corn, soy, and beef but it took us much longer to figure it out because of the fleas.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

vaccination reaction ? immune suppression 

detox -- probiotics , antioxidants , omega 3 .


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

carmspack said:


> vaccination reaction ? immune suppression
> 
> detox -- probiotics , antioxidants , omega 3 .



My dog has been itchy about 9 months. I think my dog's original problem may be lepto immunization. I think it suppressed his immune system (along with Trifexis). I am in a high lepto area, but I don't think I'll give it again. I was conservative with immunization, but my dog licks when scenting, so I worried about lepto. So OP, think about immunizations. 

My dog is on raw. The thing is, his condition could be much worse on kibble as there are so many ingredients--don't know which ingredient is causing the problem. At least with raw, I can control ingredients, one at a time.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Brought Lincoln to the vet and about a month ago who suggested to cut chicken from the diet because it's usually what GSDS have a low tolerance for. They checked his ears for any sort of mites, body for fleas and ticks. Nothing. Both dogs are itching, Lincoln more than Ellie. We are moving so maybe if it environmental it might stay behind here (wishful thinking). I didn't think of vaccinations. they aren't due until December, which is when they or them last year. Any further thoughts?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree with NO chicken items, eggs included and turkey. 

As llombardo said: "I would start over with *one* protein at a time for a few weeks and eliminate that way". I would use pork if possible, otherwise beef.
Make sure the treats you are using are of the same protein, and nothing else. You can make your own.

I hope you can find a way to continue raw. 
Did you look at:


ReelRaw – A company providing meat and bone products for dogs that are 100% USDA inspected/approved and fit for human consumption.
My Pet Carnivore – A family run company with approximately 70 products sourced from Midwest farmers with the highest ethics and standards
Hare Today Gone Tomorrow – A small farm run by a raw feeder.
Green Tripe – A supplier of green tripe and other raw feeding products all sourced from grass fed and certified organic animals
Soul’y Raw – Purveyors of specialty, raw pet food located in San Marcos, California.
Simply Rawsome – Provides raw meat products all across the US and carries certified organic meats, human grade meats, and non human grade meats (Note: non human grade meats are an issue of debate among the raw feeding community. I suggest you conduct your own research and form your own conclusions before buying but it may be an alternative for the budget conscious raw feeder).
Raw Paws Pet Food – once a co-op, they expanded to a full service online store. Their entire inventory is sourced from USDA-inspected farms and they also provide a Raw Paws Monthly Service including raw food variety packs, pre-portioned meals, and servings guides
OMAS Pride:
Oma's Pride - Pet Food as Nature Intended

What oils are you giving? Are you giving ProBiotics?

Remember.....they are not eating a "Fresh Kill" so, not getting everything they should have.

Have you tried spraying the itching spots with Organic Apple Cider Vinegar and purified water mix?


Could also be environmental. My GrandDog is highly sensitive to Dust Mites and Pine Trees  2 things of which cannot be avoided! 

Please make sure you titer your dog instead of just giving annual vaccinations. Well worth the money!

Just FYI: Dr. Jordan: “Since there are so many Leptospirosis serovars out there, and since the pathogenic strains vary, and since the vaccines cannot guarantee protection from infection, it would make better sense to not inject your dog with any Leptospira vaccines. The trade offs to avoiding adverse events from vaccination - not the least of which can be renal failure within 48 hours of injection, or four years of dermatitis and puritis (*itching*)– would be the human caretakers actually knowing their dog is sick with a pathogenic strain and having their dog presented immediately for treatment. To do this, animal guardians need to be aware of the symptoms of Leptospirosis in the dog.” You can contact 

Dr. Jordan here for consult: 

Dr. Jordan - Natural Pet Consultations


http://dr-jordan.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/LEPTOMANIA-by-Dr.-Patricia-Jordan.pdf


Vaccinosis - The Mark of the Beast
AUDIO: Forward by Dr. Stephen Blake
This book is essential reading for pet owners, animal lovers and everyone seeking to know the truth about vaccine issues.
Dr Patricia Jordan is a highly qualified veterinary surgeon whose observations and conclusions are based on scientific evidence - as opposed to the propaganda and junk science disseminated by pharmaceutical companies in their quest to maximize profits.
Purchase Dr. Jordan's Ebook




Moms


----------

